# New Yamaha EF7200 generator



## Buzzsaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I guess Yamaha announced this to their dealers yesterday. Has anybody seen this yet ?


----------



## Buzzsaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Well after buying Honda's over the years and having good luck with them i did my research on this new yamaha and pulled the trigger on the EF7200DE. It's about $700 cheaper than the Honda Em5000 i bought last time and $1200 cheaper than the EM6500s. I didnt need all f the wattage but for the price couldnt resist. Never been let down by the old honda but everything i have read about yamaha generators has been great. I cant believe my crew says its quieter and is using a bit less fuel ??? I also got a 4th year of warranty free. That being said Yamaha just put a new Ef5500 on their website which is only $1399 with electric start and battery which would have worked fine and saved me more money. Maybe next time. Check out the new one. Still love honda but too hard to pass up.

Yamaha EF5500DE/D Home, information


----------



## Plor (Jan 2, 2022)

I intend to hook up my new ef7200de to my house through a 30 amp inlet box. The question is about feeding the tv set and a Computer; is the generator current safe for these two equipment?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

You replied to a post that was going on 8 years old. However did you see the response from Paul on your post? Good advice…


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hum where did my post go?


----------



## Plor (Jan 2, 2022)

Dutchy491 said:


> You replied to a post that was going on 8 years old. However did you see the response from Paul on your post? Good advice…


Yes, I got it on my new post. Thanks!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> hum where did my post go?


It's in the other Yamaha thread.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ahhhh ok ty swamp!
lol
i thought i was loosing my mind!
LOL!


----------

